#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Dansfeest in Kerk

## fl@x

Vorige week een leuke lichtklus gedaan in een grote Kerk t.b.v een dansfeest.


Materialen:

4  x Claypacky stagezoom 1200
4  x Claypacky stagecolor 575
12 x Mac 250
8  x Pro 218 scanner
6  x MA 12 kringen dimpack
12 x fourbar Par64 
12 x fourbar Par56
4  x source four 4-bar
4  x Selecon freschnell
16 x Par64 vloerspot
1  x swefog oilcracker
1  x Pro 2000 smokemachine

Lichtsturing: JB-lighting Licon 1

Truss circle 11 meter
Truss circle 3  meter
120 meter Prolyte 30V truss.

Ook nog een lijstje geluid voor de liefhebbers.

4 x KS T10 triaks stack
2 x KS T3 topkast t.b.v delay.
2 Radian 12" vloormonitors t.b.v Percussie 
2 x KS CPA2 t.b.v DJ monitor
Pioneer DJM-600
2 x Pioneer CDJ-1000 cd-player
2 x Technics Sl-1200

Een paar impressies:























Groeten Sander

----------


## djbirdie

Ziet er heel gaaf uit! Mijn complimenten! 
Ik hoop niet dat er de volgende ochtend een kerkdienst was? [:P]

----------


## fl@x

Haha, nee. Deze kerk wordt uitsluitend voor dit soort doeleinden gebruikt. Dus geen boze dominees de volgende dag...

Groeten Sander

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Ziet er erg creatief uit. 
Wat ik me wel afvraag is welke krachten er op de scaff koppelingen komen door zo'n constructie toe te passen. Hebben jullie daar berekeningen van gemaakt?

----------


## DJEM

Netjes. Zelfs hoe je de truss die "opelkaar" liggen. Deze zijn correct vastgemaakt in plaats van een spanband. Creatief gevonden met die stukken circel truss.

----------


## Overdrive

Zo ziet er gelikt uit. Mooie spullen, mooi plaatje  :Smile: 

Alleen geen towers, veel lifters gebruikt??

Was het een beetje te doen met geluid in dat kerkje? Zeker 1 groot drama [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## fl@x

Nou laat ik eerlijk zijn dat ik daar geen berekeningen voor gemaakt heb. Maar over welke koppelingen heb jij je twijfels?

De twee bogen liggen eigenlijk boven op het rechthoekige grid. De scaffs houden het geheel alleen maar op zijn plaats. De boog die er over dwars op staat is ook met scaffs bevestigd en houdt de boog rechtop. 





> citaat:Alleen geen towers, veel lifters gebruikt??
> 
> Was het een beetje te doen met geluid in dat kerkje? Zeker 1 groot drama



De hele handel met 6 Genie sl-25 superliften de lucht in.

Qua geluid viel het me reuze mee, we hadden de stacks in een vierkant naar binnen gericht. Zo was er op de dansvloer een goede sound. De extra delaystack voorkwam een bende galm achter in de kerk. Alleen een beetje last van lage tonen die een beetje ongedefineerd rond blijven knallen.

Groeten Sander

----------


## MC Party

Ziet er top uit Sander,
Hoeveel bezoekers waren er +/- 
Ging het AD "huissysteem" niet hard genoeg dat deze niet gebruikt werd?

----------


## DJ.T

Is die freeflout van de rechter SL nou lek of zit er zelfs helemaal geen onder?

----------


## Niek...

> citaat:_Geplaatst door fl@x_
> Truss circle 3  meter



Vreemd; toen ik afgelopen juni een truss circle wilde huren hadden jullie die niet...[?]

BTW: Hoe bevalt die Licon-1?

----------


## fl@x

> citaat:Vreemd; toen ik afgelopen juni een truss circle wilde huren hadden jullie die niet...



Hee die Niek, nee klopt deze cirkel is van Ron (profac) Dus als je de volgende keer weer één wilt huren dan is dat wel mogelijk. Maar logistiek niet altijd makkelijk. De Licon bevalt aardig goed. Moet zeggen dat ik meer een Avolites man ben. Voor het geld is het een hele leuke tafel.






> citaat:Hoeveel bezoekers waren er +/- 
> Ging het AD "huissysteem" niet hard genoeg dat deze niet gebruikt werd?



Hee Martin, deze kerk heeft geen huissysteem hoor? Dat is de Proosdij.

Bezoekersaantal +/- 2000 denk ik.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Is dit dat beruchte feest in Maastricht? Heb daar wel eens intro-verhalen over gehoord tenminste... Erg gave constructie zo, waarom heeft iedereen tegenwoordig van die aparte stukken truss behalve ik  :Smile:  

Is zo'n Licon nu een beetje fatsoenlijk? Want het is en blijft JB-Systems, zou met zo'n appartuurlijst toch eerder een merk tafeltje verwachten.

----------


## DjFlo

> citaat:_Geplaatst door (iCe)_
> 
> Is dit dat beruchte feest in Maastricht? Heb daar wel eens intro-verhalen over gehoord tenminste... Erg gave constructie zo, waarom heeft iedereen tegenwoordig van die aparte stukken truss behalve ik  
> 
> Is zo'n Licon nu een beetje fatsoenlijk? Want het is en blijft JB-Systems, zou met zo'n appartuurlijst toch eerder een merk tafeltje verwachten.



Jb Systems en JB-lighting is niet hetzelfde merk he...

groeten

floris

----------


## fl@x

> citaat:_Geplaatst door (iCe)_
> 
> Is dit dat beruchte feest in Maastricht? Heb daar wel eens intro-verhalen over gehoord tenminste... Erg gave constructie zo, waarom heeft iedereen tegenwoordig van die aparte stukken truss behalve ik  
> 
> Is zo'n Licon nu een beetje fatsoenlijk? Want het is en blijft JB-Systems, zou met zo'n appartuurlijst toch eerder een merk tafeltje verwachten.



@ Ice. Nee dit feest was in zwolle, hebben ze ook een kerk ontheiligt voor feesten enz..

Tja die Licon is zoals ik al zei een leuke tafel voor het geld. We hebben ook wel Avolites in de verhuur maar ik wilde dit tafeltje eens testen met een grote hoeveelheid intelli en Dimmers erachter.
Moet eerlijk zeggen dat het me niet tegenvalt. Ik had trouwens wel een Pearl 2000 voor spare bij me :Smile: 
JB-lighting is niet JB-systems hoor. Deze tafel kost ook nog +/- 6500 euries.

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Wat zie ik nu voor vreemds aan die "4-barren"..
Zo'n dun "buisje" met een "lasdoos"?

----------


## fl@x

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Showtechniek_
> 
> Wat zie ik nu voor vreemds aan die "4-barren"..
> Zo'n dun "buisje" met een "lasdoos"?



Nou nee niet echt. Het is wel een dunne buis, maar zit gewoon een harting multi op hoor. Dit zijn nog 4-bars van 15 jaar terug. We hadden die week zoveel projecten dat ik de oude parren uit het stof moest halen. En dan te weten dat we zo'n beetje 70 fourbarren hebben.
Eenmaal in de lucht ziet het er wel oké uit..

----------


## ralph

> citaat:_Geplaatst door René_Master_
> 
> Heel Leuk truss ontwerp alleen 1 puntje van kritiek, misschien dat je de volgende keer beter een T stuk kunt nemen i.p.v. zo'n Tstuk+down. Maar het zal wel zo zijn geweest dat die op waren... denk Verder heel netjes!




KIJK eens naar een foto.....als je dan iets te vragen hebt, vraag het dan!
Jij trekt direct een conclusie...en ik mag wel zeggen een hele foute!

Aan die 3-weg hoek hangt namelijk nog een movinghead te wapperen...
Dus dat in jouw ogen loze deel heeft wel degelijk een functie[:X]

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DjFlo_
> 
> Jb Systems en JB-lighting is niet hetzelfde merk he...
> 
> groeten
> 
> floris



Excuses jullie hebben gelijk, gelukkig hebben ze niet ook nog tafels die bijna hetzelfde heten  :Smile:  Maar die backup Pearl is dus niet gebruikt? Tevreden over het eindresultaat?

----------


## fl@x

> citaat:_Geplaatst door (iCe)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door DjFlo_
> ...



Nee die Pearl is niet gebruikt, ik wilde persé weten hoe dit tafeltje zich ging houden.

Ik ben zeker wel tevreden over het eindresultaat. Die tafel kan zeker niet tippen aan een Pearl qua programeer snelheid en bediening. Maar er zitten een aantal leuke truukjes op. Effect-generator voor kleuren en shutter shapes is wel makkelijk te gebruiken. De movement generator is wel zeer beperkt en kost veel handelingen om een leuke move te maken. Wat wel zeer fijn is je visueel kleuren en gobo's kan kiezen vanuit je scherm of cues. Bij een Pearl moet je het op witte gaffa kalken of op je rollerpage. Kortom voor het geld is het een leuke aanwinst. Max 32 fixtures en 96 dimmerchannels.

----------


## Tiemen

Zitten die 2 cirkels "ingehaakt" in die horizontale truss? Lekker... En als je dat naar boven draaide bleef dat boeltje stabiel staan? Want uiteindelijk zit je met een last die toch een paar meter boven je carré uitsteekt. Zal geen klein moment zijn dat op je _ 2 _ scaffkoppelingen per kant komt...

----------


## fl@x

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Tiemen_
> 
> Zitten die 2 cirkels "ingehaakt" in die horizontale truss? Lekker... En als je dat naar boven draaide bleef dat boeltje stabiel staan? Want uiteindelijk zit je met een last die toch een paar meter boven je carré uitsteekt. Zal geen klein moment zijn dat op je _ 2 _ scaffkoppelingen per kant komt...



Nee die truss is bevestigd met scaffs aan de binnenste pijp van die horizontale ligger. Ik kan je verzekeren dat "boeltje" zo vast stond als een huis. Anders zou ik er geen ClayPacky's ingehangen hebben...

Greetz

----------


## AJB

14 jaar, niet bijster intelligent, tegen over de 30 (vriendelijke schatting) en ervaren techneut. Conclusie; jongetje van 14 moet eerst kijken, dan denken, dan verhaaltje eerst thuis opschrijven, en dan vervolgens NIET plaatsen...



Mister Langekamp; mijn complimenten weer eens  :Wink:  Vond je show bij Venice laatst ook zeer subtiel trouwens  :Smile:  Keep going dude, en bel me nog ff als je die cursus GrandMA wilt ! Over een tijdje opstart Kameleon in Fulco theater met die tafel, dus er zijn mogelijkheden... (en zat wappertjes)


groet'n Arvid

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Ziet er heel keurig uit... Kan er weinig anders over zeggen...

----------


## Barthezz80

is er nog wel wat glas in lood in blijven zitten met die 4x KS T10 triaks stack??[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]
ziet er mooi uit! :Smile:

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Sander,

Heel Fraai,
als er ooit een "productie truss design award" komt, sta je wat mij betreft bij de genomineerden!





> citaat:_Geplaatst door fl@x_
> 
> De twee bogen liggen eigenlijk boven op het rechthoekige grid. De scaffs houden het geheel alleen maar op zijn plaats. De boog die er over dwars op staat is ook met scaffs bevestigd en houdt de boog rechtop.



Alleen wringt hier dus de schoen. Ik zie scaff-clams die de hele boogsectie fixeren op het grid, en dat is ook nodig want het is in principe een onstabiele situatie. 
Maar is zie niets ter plaatse van aansluiting van grid en de halve bogen die er dwars op staan. 
Daar lijkt het alsof de eindstijlen van de truss rusten op de bovenste binnen-randstaaf van het gridtruss-deel. 
En da's niet helmaal kosjer zeg maar...
Wat je ook in een systeem als dit stopt zijn de spatkrachten waarmee de boog zich uit wil vlakken en dus het grid naar buiten wil drukken.
Heb je daar eigenlijk nog naar gekeken. 
De gewichten waren in verhouding zeer gering dus het zal niet veel 'uitbuiging' geweest zijn, maar dat komt in de toekomst dan wel een keer? Je had in elk geval deels kunnen opvangen door middenover vanuit de L-stukken een staalkabel te spannen...
Wat was de grootte van het rechthoekige grid. 
Ik schat 8x14m? Klopt dat?
Maar als met al:  :Smile:  [:X] [ :Embarrassment: )]  :Wink:  MOOI!

----------


## fl@x

> citaat:Wat was de grootte van het rechthoekige grid. 
> Ik schat 8x14m? Klopt dat?



@ Rinus,

Het grid was zonder de multi-corners 9 x 10 meter.





> citaat:is er nog wel wat glas in lood in blijven zitten met die 4x KS T10 triaks stack??
> ziet er mooi uit!



Haha, tja zo'n setje beukt wel aardig ja. Alleen de kleine fout gemaakt om hem op de grond te zetten. Die set is namelijk niet al te hoog, dus als gevolg dat geluid moeilijk door de massa heen komt.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door fl@x_
> Het grid was zonder de multi-corners 9 x 10 meter.



Dus over de grootste lengte - inclusief 2 x hoekstuk (a 50cm) en 1 x T-stuk (a 71cm) =  1171cm buitenmaat?

----------


## moderator

Onderwerp opgeschoond, dat wil zeggen: alle kleuter reacties van ene rene verwijderd....ff dimmen maat![} :Smile: ] :Big Grin: 

Rene zelf heeft ook wat aangepast, zijn we weer rond!

----------


## volgspot

ook erg mooie truss, vooral voor in een kerk daar is het meestal zo saai. je hebt goede schilderijen opgehangen :Big Grin:

----------


## erik_gj

Ik had even een vraagje naar aanleiding van je apparatuurlijstje. Wat is nu precies een oil cracker? Gewoon een hazer of is het net weer iets anders dan een hazer? 

Greetz Erik

----------


## Lj Mouzer

hehe kwam je daar boven een stukje truss tekort  :Wink:

----------


## LJ Tom

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Lj Mouzer_
> 
> hehe kwam je daar boven een stukje truss tekort



Denk neit een kwestie van tekort...
maar van juist uitkomen. Dan moet je al met 2 bookcorners 
moet hebben om die bogen te laten aansluiten en dan een kort 
stukje truss.

Denk niet dat je daar een boogje nog tussen krijgt..

----------


## fl@x

> citaat:Ik had even een vraagje naar aanleiding van je apparatuurlijstje. Wat is nu precies een oil cracker? Gewoon een hazer of is het net weer iets anders dan een hazer?



dit is een hazer die werkt op een olieachtige vloeistof. Het voordeel is mooie dunne kristalnevel en geen opwarmtijd.





> citaat:hehe kwam je daar boven een stukje truss tekort



Zou je wel denken ja, maar dit was wel zo gepland.

----------


## Lars A.

haha cool datk dit zie!!!

dat beruchte feest in maastricht waar over gesproken word daar moesten wij de truss voor leveren met t bedrijf waar ik werk,
bovendien kom k vaker in de nightlive in maastricht
als er nog es iemand van plan is naar toe te gaan komt ie maar mee
t is super gesellig daar!!! 
hoop dat k in de nightlive zelf mag draaien over een jaartje of 2 
(een goede vriend van mij is resident in de nightlive)
binnenkort zal tiesto wel weer es langskomen in de nightlive :Smile: 

mvg lars

----------


## fl@x

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Lars A._
> 
> haha cool datk dit zie!!!
> 
> dat beruchte feest in maastricht waar over gesproken word daar moesten wij de truss voor leveren met t bedrijf waar ik werk,
> bovendien kom k vaker in de nightlive in maastricht
> als er nog es iemand van plan is naar toe te gaan komt ie maar mee
> t is super gesellig daar!!! 
> hoop dat k in de nightlive zelf mag draaien over een jaartje of 2 
> ...



Ja ok, maar die kerk wordt gewoon als discotheek gebruikt. Dit was een eenmalig feest op deze locatie. Dus geen mogelijkheden tot 'vliegen'van materialen zoals truss, geluid e.d.

----------


## delighted

> citaat:_Geplaatst door fl@x_
> 
> 
> Dit was een eenmalig feest op deze locatie. Dus geen mogelijkheden tot 'vliegen'van materialen zoals truss, geluid e.d.



Wat heeft het één met het ander te maken?

----------


## rinus bakker

Ik sluit me bij *[u]delighted</u>* aan.
Want ik oude kerken zitten vaak houten binten waar je *U*  tegen zegt.

Tenzij je bedoeld dat er geen onderzoek had plaatsgevonden naar houtrot door schimmels en de eventuele de aktiviteiten van 
Houtwormkever(Anobium Punctatum)
Bonte Knaagkever(Xestobium rufovillosum)
Huisboktor (Hylotrupers bajulus L.)
en hun kleine vrienden.
Als dat niet gebeurd is luid de boodschap IDD NIET riggen.
Maar de meeste oude gebouwen (monumenten!) hebben een inspectie en onderhouds-kontakt met de Monumentenwacht, dus zo'n inspectie rapport moet er vast wel geweest zijn.
_Nadeel van riggen in zulke oude panden: er ligt stof van eeuwen opgestapeld, dus kom je als mijnwerker met stoflongen weer op de vloer terug...._

----------


## LichtNichtje

hahaha, de lokatie alleen al vind ik geweldig. Ik hoop dat Pastoor Benny hier ook eens zo een gedacht heeft :-)
Productie ziet er ook nice uit!

----------


## lj-dydo

waar zijn deze foto`s gemaakt in Roosendaal of ???
want wij hebben ook zo`n kerk die voor dat soort dingen worden gebruikt dus vandaar mijn vraag.

(mijn excuus dit zijn nog oude bericht van uit 2004 
whoops maar al;s iemand er wilt /kan reageren graag)

----------


## MC Party

Je bent dus niet verder gekomen dan de foto's. Staat een paar postings eronder al zo'n vraag+antwoord.

----------

